
Looking for recommendations on proven web 2.0 Developers in the Bay Area - papasmurf

======
papasmurf
I have a concept that I want to develop a pilot website for. I have worked
with offshore designers/developers in the past but am looking for
recommendations for a proven bay area dev/designer. Any suggestions?

